# fertility supplements, info etc



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies-
I posted this in ttc- there is a site called www.doublepinkline.com with tons of info on trying to conceive supplements, vitamins etc! It also talks about things like hypnosis and acupuncture which we have discussed on here. I'd really like to have a 3rd- tuned 40 a few months ago. I'm going to start all the supplements again just in case I can talk dh into having another! :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## lisap2008

Ubiquinol with Clinically Tested Kaneka QH at least 200mg a day along with 20 mg of PQQ (Pyrroloquinoline Quinone) are very good for helping older eggs . also 3-5mg of a day of folate helps prevent birth defects I believe those are the most important supplements for older women TTC. some RE's are also recommending women continue the ubiquinol and PQQ till 10-12 weeks pregnant to help early development. and of course folate should be continued through pregnancy as well.


----------



## StranjeGirl

lisap2008 said:


> Ubiquinol with Clinically Tested Kaneka QH at least 200mg a day along with 20 mg of PQQ (Pyrroloquinoline Quinone) are very good for helping older eggs . also 3-5mg of a day of folate helps prevent birth defects I believe those are the most important supplements for older women TTC. some RE's are also recommending women continue the ubiquinol and PQQ till 10-12 weeks pregnant to help early development. and of course folate should be continued through pregnancy as well.

I had been taking coq10(ubiquinol) when ttc #2 because of the research with mice, but I had read to stop it when getting a bfp? I read that it helps develop the egg, not the fetus...do you have any links to this? I have tried to do more research and it's really hard to find information. I with they had done clinical trials on humans. It looks like they wanted to start it, but they never followed thought. If you have any links to good information I'd love to read it! Never heard of PQQ...is that also a coq10?


----------



## lisap2008

PQQ is a supplement just becoming available the last couple of years; it is reported in research studies to improve the function of mitochondria in your cells (necessary for energy metabolism) and is even capable of stimulating mitochondrial biogenesis (regrowth).
New vitamin 'may tackle infertility'
by STEPHEN HULL, Metro
Scientists have discovered a new vitamin which could tackle infertility problems in humans.
PQQ has been known about since 1979 but a team in Japan has now declared it a vitamin - the first new one in 55 years.
Its reported medical benefits also include the prevention of heart attacks, strokes, cancer, osteoporosis, obesity and intestinal disease.
The best method of taking it is by drinking a foul-smelling broth called natto which is made from fermented soya beans and has been in the Japanese diet for more than 1,000 years.

Luckily, it is also found in parsley, green tea, green peppers, kiwi fruit and papaya.
The team, led by Takafumi Kato at Tokyo's Institute of Physical and Chemical Research, discovered that when it took PQQ out of the diet of virgin mice, many suffered fertility problems.
Mr Kato said: 'There are many possible factors behind the drop in fertility. We need more research to find out what is happening and what would be the effect on humans.'
Despite this, he said, vitamins which do something to mice usually act in the same way on humans - giving hope that it could boost fertility in childless couples.
PQQ - pyrroloquinoline quinone - is the first new vitamin to be discovered since B12 in 1948.
Dr Alison Murdoch, of the British Fertility Society, warned that the study was in the preliminary stages and much more research needed to be done.
These links have helpful info:
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a30319687/any_one_had_a_coq10_success_story_yet
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html

https://ivf.ca/forums/topic/32614-biopqq/

https://www.network54.com/Forum/530...ut+Bio+PQQ+(Update+from+Ubiquinol+post+below)

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

Abstract
Objective
To assess whether supplementation with Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10) during pregnancy reduces the risk of pre-eclampsia.

Methods
Women at increased risk of pre-eclampsia were enrolled in a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial. Women were assigned to receive 200 mg of CoQ10 or placebo daily from 20 weeks of pregnancy until delivery. The primary outcome was rate of pre-eclampsia. Statistical analyses were by intention-to-treat.

Results
Of the 235 women enrolled in the trial, 118 were randomized to receive CoQ10 and 117 received a placebo. A total of 197 (83.8%) women were followed-up. The overall rate of pre-eclampsia was 20% (n=47). Thirty women (25.6%) in the placebo group developed pre-eclampsia compared with 17 women (14.4%) in the CoQ10 group, and this reduction was significant (P=0.035) (relative risk [RR] 0.56; 95% confidence interval [CI], 0.33&#8211;0.96).

Conclusion
Supplementation with CoQ10 reduces the risk of developing pre-eclampsia in women at risk for the condition.
Lowers Risk of Pregnancy Complications
Clinical studies have shown that CoQ10 benefits both mother and child during pregnancy. In a 2011 article published in the journal Research and Reports in Neonatology, authors noted that oxidative stress is a major factor in the development of maternal complications, such as gestational diabetes, high blood-pressure and preeclampsia and can also inhibit fetal growth, contributing to low birth weight. Increased levels of CoQ10, according to this article, have been shown to help reduce risk of these maternal complications and the incidence of low birth weight in infants.

There are not alot of studys on co-q10 during pregnancy other then the ones on preventing pre-eclampsia , and the one above, but general thought is that since it aids to improve the function of mitochondria in your cells ,increasing energy within the cells which aid cell growth and of course the embryo starts out as a ball of cells it can also help aid in early development . I think of it as a cant hurt might help supplement, and I have found no studys suggesting its unsafe during pregnancy if you find some info saying its unsafe please share.


----------



## lisap2008

Pyrroloquinoline quinone improves growth and reproductive performance in mice fed chemically defined diets.
Steinberg F1, Stites TE, Anderson P, Storms D, Chan I, Eghbali S, Rucker R.
Author information
Abstract
Growth, reproductive performance, and indices of collagen maturation and expression were investigated in Balb/c mice fed chemically defined, amino acid-based diets with or without the addition 6 micro Mpyrroloquinoline quinone (PQQ)/kg diet. The diets were fed to virgin mice for 8 weeks before breeding. At weaning, the pups from successful pregnancies were fed the same diet as their respective dams. Reproductive performance was compromised in mice fed diets devoid of PQQ, and their offspring grew at slower rates than offspring from mice fed diets supplemented with PQQ. Successful mating (confirmed vaginal plugs) was not affected by the presence or absence of PQQ; however, pup viability (number of pups at parturition/number of pups at Day 4 of lactation) was decreased in PQQ-deprived mice. Conception (percentage of females giving live births) and fertility (percentage of births) were also decreased in PQQ-deprived mice. The slower rates of growth in offspring from PQQ-deprived mice were associated with decreased steady-state mRNA levels for Type I procollagen alpha(1)-chains in skin and lungs from neonatal mice. Values for lysyl oxidase accumulation as protein in PQQ-deficient mice also tended to be lower than corresponding values from PQQ-supplemented or -replete mice. Skin collagen solubility was increased in PQQ-deprived mice. These results indicate that PQQ supplementation can improve reproductive performance, growth, and may modulate indices of neonatal extracellular matrix production and maturation in mice fed chemically defined, but otherwise nutritionally complete diets.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ok so I am reading that PQQ = coq10...is that correct? That is what I took and the study you posted sounded like the one I read when I was getting info on coq10 helping the mitochondria of older eggs. I just want to make sure I am not missing something! THank you for posting this! I think coq19 is very overlooked in fertility for over 35, and it is good for you in general so it's worth a try!!


----------



## lisap2008

StranjeGirl said:


> Ok so I am reading that PQQ = coq10...is that correct? That is what I took and the study you posted sounded like the one I read when I was getting info on coq10 helping the mitochondria of older eggs. I just want to make sure I am not missing something! THank you for posting this! I think coq19 is very overlooked in fertility for over 35, and it is good for you in general so it's worth a try!!

No its not the same exactly, but PQQ helps the coq10 work better is the best I can explain it , co q10 helps aid your mitochondria ( energy)of cells , PQQ helps create new mitrochondria. they are spendy supplements but worth it and work best taken together , I take 400mg ubiquinol a day and 20mg of PQQ.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ok so the actual name of the supplement is PQQ! Got it and thank you for the information! Very valuable!!! :flower:


----------

